# Macap m5d plus or mignon?



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Apart from burr size, what would be my advantages of opting for the macap please guys & parting with my mignon?

Be interested to hear people's comments, good or bad!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any thoughts please guys? Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is the stepless version


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think so from what I can see Dave. It's the m5d plus digital?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the stepless adjustment kit can be bought for about £35 (if it does not have one)

the top burr carrier is basically a massive thread and the fit is not brilliant, hence it needs some weird sticky putty like grease when its supplied as new, or ptfe tape if its older to tighten the threads.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just found an old thread on this where @coffeechap says he wouldn't touch a macap with a barge pole - is that still the general case/opinion ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I was referring to the stepped and dosered version. I am not mad keen on the smaller burred m5d. However it is stepless, will grind quicker and less clumpy than the mignon


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks @coffeechap. Haven't been able to find many reviews so thought I'd ask the experts! Now to sneak it into conversation with SWMBO.


----------

